# How to remove a broken bolt



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I was fiddling around in my engine bay and I notice one of the bolts holding together the top and bottom pieces of the intake manifold was broken (must been from the previous owner of the car). The bolt itself was snapped off but the screw thread was still in the hole. How do you remedy this situation? It's no emergency but I would like to know how to fix it if I ever have to remove the bolt.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Dynamite would work.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

1/8 drill bit might work....

but it is a risk...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
THere are certain drill bits that will dig into the bolt and basically screw it out. Otherwise you have to drill it out and re-tap the hole.

Seth


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I'd say tap it, but be careful.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*Others options*

1. you can buy/find drills that turn the same direction as loosening (left handed drills), to drill it out. Start small and work big, as you get to the bigger drills, lower your rpm so that it will bite into the bolt/stud so it can back out.
2. Craftsman makes some special made tools like bits that are used for backing out stripped screws/ bolts, but you would still probably have to drill a pilot hole.

What ever you do, I would try to back the bolt/stud out first, before completely trying to drill it out, because to do the latter is way more difficult, because it is hard to get the pilot hole dead center. If you don't get it center, when you try to final drill it , one side of the threads in the block/housing will likely get chewed up, then you got to re-tap, and hope that the old thread from the bolt, that are still in the block/housing threads will break free.( you run the risk of snapping your tap, if your not careful, then you got real problems) If.......and when you tap remember to use cutting oil, work the tap back and forth, to help clear the tap, and do not force excessively.
Before you even try to back it out spray some liquid wrench or equvalent, on it and let it set awhile so it soaks in.

Been there, done that, to many times.....I hope that helps ya


----------

